# Audi All In warranty servicing offer



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Audi are currently offering a 25% discount on the all in plan.

2 years warranty, 2 services, 2 mots and 2 years AA breakdown cover for £588.74 or £24.53 per month.

This offer is only on until the 12/12/21 and only available for cars 3 to 6 years old.

Hope this helps someone.







All-in from Audi > Service plans > Service & maintenance > Audi UK


Official Audi new and used cars. View the exciting Audi range and book your test drive, request a brochure, configure your Audi or find your nearest Audi Centre.




www.audi.co.uk


----------



## Molinos (May 19, 2021)

Sounds a good deal.
I had a similar offer from VW recently, however to qualify I apparently needed to have all advisory work completed, such as A/C, cambel, brake fluid etc.before being accepted?


----------



## RobinHelsby (Mar 24, 2018)

That's very tempting


----------



## jester225 (Jan 14, 2020)

im booked in next friday for its look over,cant go wrong at that price


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Molinos said:


> Sounds a good deal.
> I had a similar offer from VW recently, however to qualify I apparently needed to have all advisory work completed, such as A/C, cambel, brake fluid etc.before being accepted?



My 5 years warranty runs out on the 29th November so they're doing the check that day with my policy starting on the 30th. They say you can't actually take out the all in plan when you have another valid warranty.

They're also doing 25% off service plans and that's valid on all different ages of cars and engine sizes. They never used to require a health check for that. A tts over 3 years old would be £15.59 per month with the discount.






Service plans > Service & maintenance > Audi UK


We have a range of service plans depending on the age of your vehicle to help you take care of your Audi. Explore all the benefits of a service plan here.




www.audi.co.uk





On my last tts I was due an oil change service. The price was £205. They offered me the service plan and the guy advised I pay monthly rather than a one off payment. 

He said if I sold the car or traded it in I could call up and they would calculate what I was due to pay at that point. The advantage he said was VWFS get preferential rates so they likely only paid £150 for that same service.

Anyway I sold the car a few months later. I called up VWFS to cancel the plan and ask what I owed. They said nothing. I had only paid just over £70 so was a great result.


----------



## Master Jedi Alejandro (Oct 23, 2021)

I just picked up my TT and took the Arnold Clark warranty. Wished I had seen this first! 😭


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Master Jedi Alejandro said:


> I just picked up my TT and took the Arnold Clark warranty. Wished I had seen this first! 😭


If your within 14 days maybe you can cancel the warranty?

I got the service plan 25% discount last year around April so the offer will be on again at some point. I think the all in thing is just a new product, likely to bring them in line with mb who have been doing these plans for years


----------



## Kub1983 (Nov 8, 2021)

Mine has the approved used warranty until January 2022.

I don't want to miss out on that offer but my service is due at the end of the month. I'll ask if they can cancel the current warranty....


----------



## RobinHelsby (Mar 24, 2018)

I've just booked my TT in for it's inspection. It also needs an "inspection service" but they will include this in the All-In-One plan.


----------



## jester225 (Jan 14, 2020)

Mine was all up to date,they are very strict on the warrenty cover and everything in the past needs to be up to date to cover the cars.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Mines going in tomorrow for the check and to get my haldex fluid changed


----------



## RobinHelsby (Mar 24, 2018)

Had mine done today, but they picked up it hadn't had the 3-year brake fluid change though so charged me for that... EVERYTHING has to be up to date, and no warning lights etc - they will scan the diagnostics


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

This is like taking candy off kids for Audi.


----------

